# Teach your betta fish tricks?



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd like to teach Rubin tricks but I don't want to spend a bunch of money on something like R2 Fish School...any suggestions? Thanks in advance!:-D


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure what tricks you are aiming for, but some of my bettas jump for food. I just get my finger wet and put a pellet on the tip. I hold it close to the surface and wait for them to jump. Some just like to be lazy and say, "Well put it in the water then!" while others just jump for it. I increase the height sometimes but that's the only trick they do from me. On youtube, you can search it; I have seen I guy who has a rope knotted in a loop and he can make his betta go through it. He explains how in his vid. I hope this answers it.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Found the link lol. Here it is if ya wanna check it out... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRhUjj0e0cc


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty cool...except for the fact that I feed Rubin flakes instead of pellets and I'm not sure if flakes would work, it's a really good idea.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

The loop idea would probably work better lol..


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

TO TRAIN YOUR BETTA TO COME HERE Make sure your betta is away from you. Put a piece of food in the tank and say your bettas name and come here for example Perry, come here! do this 9-15 times. Then put the food in front of the tank and say your bettas name and come here. Do it 9-15 times. Then PRETEND to put food in the tank. Say your bettas name and come here. Do it 2-4 times. Good Luck and happy training!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Did that help you? I train dogs too. The Dog Expert


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

My crowntail jumps for food. Every now and then, he'll get a bit too excited, miss, and chomp down on my finger xD it doesnt hurt but i can sure as heck feel it!
He also follows my finger on the glass and follows anything on the surface of the water. i think he just likes to bite things O.O

try pinching a large flake and hovering that just above the water? =]


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just tried to make my betta jump through a loop taped on the lid. I taped the loop inside the lid and held a piece of food on the other side and Perry jumped through to get the food.


----------

